# posessed copy of majora's mask



## Zangy (Sep 11, 2010)

a pretty cool and 100% true story

http://inuscreepystuff.blogspot.com/2010/09/majora.html


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 11, 2010)

you sure it's true?


----------



## AndyB (Sep 11, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> you sure it's true?


No, it isn't.
It's just someone trying to pass it off as some "ghost" doing it. (or whatever they call it)

All it is, is some bored hacker.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 11, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I see now.  Also, I watched one of the post's videos, and on related videos there was "Majora's Mask Character Modifier". olo.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 11, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly! There are some odd moments in it, but that comes down to editing.
I mean the "jump scares", where the Happy Mask salesman pops up are bull*censored.2.0*.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 11, 2010)

riveting tale, chap.

and i mean that in the nicest way possible.

best/only fresh copypasta i've seen since i've been back on the interbutts.


----------



## Numner (Sep 11, 2010)

I've seen this around alot.

But loltoolazy to read video game creepy pasta.

I read a pretty good Morrowind one one night


----------



## williamd (Sep 11, 2010)

i think its scary but its probly hax0rz even tho i believe in the paranormal


----------



## arian (Sep 11, 2010)

too long


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 11, 2010)

Pretty good. The videos were good too.


----------



## Niya (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow. I read the whole story, but I'm too scared to watch the video. I'm the type of persol who is easily scared. :S


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 11, 2010)

tl;dr for people: he buys a copy of majora's mask from someone who you've heard of in a million scary flicks.  the game has weird messages, but they're just text modifiers.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> tl;dr for people:<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> he buys a copy of majora's mask from someone who you've heard of in a million scary flicks.  the game has weird messages, but they're just text modifiers</div>.


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">and some hacked textures.</div>
spoilers would be nice, bro.

still, i was spooky'd.  videos ended crappily, but the story was all gravy till the whole<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> "you shouldn't have done that" thing.</div>


----------



## ANDREW RYAN (Sep 12, 2010)

oh christ man i need new pants after watching those videos
scarier than the exorcist and amityville horror combined


----------



## PaJami (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow. I read the whole story and I was quite captivated by it. Real or fake, it was an amazing "edge-of-your-seat" kind of story. The videos scared the crap out of me, though (only managed two of the three). If this is real, however, I bet that it was just modded or seriously glitched.


----------



## Niya (Sep 12, 2010)

Were the videos really that creepy? :S cuz I wanna watch them really bad.


----------



## PaJami (Sep 12, 2010)

Mochacho said:
			
		

> Were the videos really that creepy? :S cuz I wanna watch them really bad.


The videos are just what the story says. If the story creeped you out, don't watch it. The thing that scared me the most was <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">When the Happy Mask Salesman's face popped out of nowhere and demonic laughter began</div> If you can handle that, then give it a go. But be warned...


----------



## Niya (Sep 12, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Mochacho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 imight be able to handle that. I watch a lot of scary movies. But, I don't know. I'll ask my cousin to watch it with me.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2010)

2 minutes into the first video and I already closed the tab.

If I didn't read the story first, it would've made less sense and been less scary.

But of course, he's a hacker, but the story is good enough to be a book.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Wow. I read the whole story and I was quite captivated by it. Real or fake, it was an amazing "edge-of-your-seat" kind of story. The videos scared the crap out of me, though (only managed two of the three). If this is real, however, I bet that it was just modded or seriously glitched.


the third.. was awful :/

the first two were good, the only parts that were really "creepy" were..

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">when the cartridge kept "turning itself off" when the player did something it didn't like.
and all those weird ass/quick changes to other things, constantly.</div>

i also thought about this a bit last night, and..

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>why do i think so much about fake things?/spoilers</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">all the events happening to the player could be what "ben" tried to do to escape his torture.  for instance, being in a town/place all alone, with only people who are 1.) bat*censored.2.0* insane, 2.) trying to hurt/kill him.
so, he may have tried to go to somewhere to get away from his fear of these people, (in this case the swordsman's *shop*, but instead, he was cornered and alone by one of the perpetrators.  at this point he ran away, only to be chased.  going to assume the well/underground path to the telescope building could be an alleyway, or other dark, dank place.  sewers, anyone?
his assailant pursued him, and he inevitably tried to drown himself to get away from this life.
at this point, one of two things could have happened.  he could have died, and have his "soul" attached to the cartridge, or he could have been saved by one of the people who were torturing him, or abducted before he had the chance to drown himself.  this could mean that how he died was not fully publicized, and he was instead tortured to death by the three people whom are represented in game as the statue, happy mask salesman, and skull kid.

how link's body was displayed at the stone tower could be one way he was tortured, but again, all of this is just baseless ranting since it's really just a modded rom/story.

and i know i missed a lot of things, but i was mainly thinking about those points, last night.

still, hella good story, imo.</div>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 12, 2010)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Jami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

FarrenTheRobot said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PaJami (Sep 12, 2010)

Again, I think it was a fiction story or a glitch, but thinking back I agree that the game was trying to tell a story. Then again, <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">He mentioned that the weirdness began when he did the 0:00:000 glitch thing. Sooo, that might prove more that his doing a glitch triggered the madness of glitches</div> I guess this is a mystery that may end up unsolved in the end.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 12, 2010)

Jami said:
			
		

> Again, I think it was a fiction story or a glitch, but thinking back I agree that the game was trying to tell a story. Then again, <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">He mentioned that the weirdness began when he did the 0:00:000 glitch thing. Sooo, that might prove more that his doing a glitch triggered the madness of glitches</div> I guess this is a mystery that may end up unsolved in the end.


It is obviously hacked. I mean, at the end of the video series, he goes back to OoT.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2010)

The story is great, though.


----------



## Niya (Sep 12, 2010)

I loved the story. I'm still too spooked to watch the vid though. But, I'll pull through it. Going to watch it now. Wish me luck! :S


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2010)

It's scary.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 12, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 12 2010, 12:28:19 PM]It's scary.


The story part was scary, but the video weren't that scary, _B] was scarier than those videos!_


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2010)

TheDoctor said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_The video made me laugh a bit._


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 12 2010, 12:26:10 PM]The story is great, though.


yup.


----------



## Niya (Sep 12, 2010)

Just watched the vid. That statue is freaky as all get out! So was the weird angle Link was in...*shudder* if this story is true, I feel sorry for the guy that had to endure all that stuff. OMG!!! I'm watching the 2nd video now. The reason I said OMG is beacuse the happy mask salesman guy's face just popped up. It scared the crap outta me! :cBut I turned the volume down so I wouldn't have to listen to the music or laughter. But just the pictures was enough. Ooooohhhh shnapssss. There was a file called "Drowned". Uh, that's creepy.I've seen enough. I don't want to watch the 3rd. But, I must go on! Whoa...the "You shouldn't have done that" stuff is weird. "BEN is getting lonely" uhhhhhh......."You will be given one more chance...come play with us." OK, I watched them all. They're weird, but not scary at all.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 12, 2010)

Fake or not, it's pretty creepy anyways. :s


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 12, 2010)

Well told story, but it seemed more like a way for a hacker to show off what he could do.


----------



## YouPieToo? (Sep 12, 2010)

Call me stupid but i believe it.  Crap like that just doesn't happen from a hack and i know nobody would write a whole story just for a few glitches/hacks that they did.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 12, 2010)

YouPieToo? said:
			
		

> Call me stupid but i believe it.  Crap like that just doesn't happen from a hack and i know nobody would write a whole story just for a few glitches/hacks that they did.


It's called being creative. Anyone could have written a story like that. Hell, someone could write a book about a banana. They took a prompt and made it into a convincing story. Besides, everything posted about the things in game can be done by hacking. Event activation codes (like hitting a certain point, talking to a certain person). i.e. After you beat a boss, you can step in a lit up area. It transports you. They hid the transport points with coding and then the activated those points by stepping on them. They exploited a built in code. It's not hard to do if you know how to hack.


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 12, 2010)

I didn't find it creepy at all...
Am I missing something???
:|


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 12, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> YouPieToo? said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And would a person not knowing that the game would be messed up brings a video camera with them even though they don't expect the weirdness?


----------



## Numner (Sep 12, 2010)

It's called creepy pasta.

It's just a story :V


----------



## YouPieToo? (Sep 12, 2010)

All i know is in the last video it says Ben is getting lonely which means he is getting lonely in the cartridge, Then when it says you shouldn't of done that is refereeing to you should not of bought the cartridge and the link statue represents ben trying to put a figure of HIM in the game the happy masked saleman is the old man selling the game to him thats why almost at the end when he is starring at the mask it shows him with his hand out with a angry face and you will be given one last chance where it all began is saying go back to where it all began before the old man disappears  and the final day 24 hours is how long he has until its to late

So mostly the old man when he was younger murdered the kid and Ben wants whoever got the cartridge to avenge him
And people saying oh its fake because it changed game well don't you think ghost could put bits of other games in a different games i mean the ghost or spirit is in control of the game there is literary nothing it can't do!


----------



## PaJami (Sep 12, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Sep 12 2010, 02:40:49 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does say in the story that he grabs the camera after the weirdness begins, it's not like he started filming the second it began. And, even if he did, maybe he wanted to capture the 0:00:000 glitch on camera... But you're right, there's a chance he did it himself to make a creepy story.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2010)

everyone's overthinking it, it's a creepypasta, really they're all the same, the ones about video games. Some demented cartridge and an unlucky soul who got it.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 12, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> everyone's overthinking it, it's a creepypasta, really they're all the same, the ones about video games. Some demented cartridge and an unlucky soul who got it.


i was speculating on the story, no on/over the validity of it. 

was just enjoying piecing together the bits of story the pasta had/didn't fill in.

but eh.


----------



## YouPieToo? (Sep 12, 2010)

Numner said:
			
		

> It's called creepy pasta.
> 
> It's just a story :V


It was reposted by someone as a creepy pasta 


> (This story is credited to a person named Jadusable. Also, this is apparently one of the VERY VERY FEW stories that could very well be true.)


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 12, 2010)

YouPieToo? said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait you actually believe this?


----------



## YouPieToo? (Sep 12, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> YouPieToo? said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and im currently researching it, I got a few theories to.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 12, 2010)

YouPieToo? said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, this story is copypasta, hence it's basically the equivalent to a chain comment.  it tries to make you believe, but it's actually fake in the end. 

edit: it's also on creepy pasta too, reposted or not the stories on that site are fake, and are just made for fun.


----------



## YouPieToo? (Sep 12, 2010)

Pasta why do they call it Pasta anyway


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 12, 2010)

YouPieToo? said:
			
		

> Pasta why do they call it Pasta anyway


copypasta

scarypasta

pasta is just part of the term

EDIT: the theories are just made up, to try to convince newfags into believing it.  in other words, if it's a copypasta story then it's bound to be fake.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 13, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> YouPieToo? said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


copypasta

>copy pasta

>>copy paste

>>>OH SH-

like i said, i understand/realize it's a work of fiction, i'm just interested about the story.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Sep 13, 2010)

Obviously fake, but it really got me paranoid when I read it last night. >_>;

SO CREEPY. And well written, too!


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 15, 2010)

bump due to the truth.txt being released tonight.

lol @ updating copypasta over the course of days


----------



## Ciaran (Sep 15, 2010)

Link when it comes out please??


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 15, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> ]first post
> 
> is the best post!


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 15, 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/?6t16r3dp7gt2wbt

the truth.rtf, isn't on the blog yet

reading it now


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Sep 15, 2010)

OHMIGAH

K so that was spam, but I have a feeling it'd going to be all YOU GOT PUNKED, PUNK


----------

